# allclad



## dvl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a temporary job at w/s with a great discount. I am going to purchase some allclad along with numerous other items. There goes my paychecks! I thought I originally wanted the all stainless pans but realized the Ltd's aluminum is slightly thicker. I wonder if the LTD is as easy to clean? I also was surprised how much heavier the copper line was than the stainless. I do have Falk Culinair pans and know copper adds a lot of weight. I am not sure which line to purchase. I wondered those who have allclad which did you choose and why? Thanks for an advice.
DVL


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have the SS which I didn't buy - I actually won a set in a raffle. But If I did buy it I would choose the SS over the aluminum because IMHO it is easier to clean and it keeps its good looks longer. Copper is nice and if I had a ton of $$$ I would buy some but for the extra cost I don't think it is worth it. 

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have some stainless and some of the MC2. I like them both.


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

My favorite is the All-Clad Copper Core. I didn't find the entire set appealing because it includes several pieces that I wouldn't be likely to use very much, if at all, so I'm one of those who purchases one piece at a time. The seven piece set is tempting but the 10" frypan isn't always large enough and the 12" is what I prefer to use. If you're going to buy one quality set of cookware to last you a lifetime - I'd recommend All-Clad Copper Core.


----------



## dvl (Nov 27, 2006)

I looked at the copper core it is heavy and pretty. I wonder if the copper band precludes the dishwasher? I guess they exposed it to distinguish it from the all stainless. All you have to do is pick it up to tell the difference. They also added pouring edges. It is tempting.


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

I put the AllClad stainless on my "wish" list a few years back, and was able to purchase the 10-pc set (BB&B) about 2 years ago...got the 16-qt stock pot for free!! I LOVE my set, and have since gotten a few additions (roasting pan, a larger sauce pan). They clean up easily, even with scorched food in the bottom (Hubby scorched some turkey/barley soup yesterday , but it came right off after soaking for about 1 hr). I highly recommend, and would buy again if starting over...

FWIW,

Micki


----------

